# QLD - 20/4 Moffats - Every Dog has his day.



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

Top stuff indie.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Well done Brad. It great to see that the LT's are starting to fire up but I'm going a little stir crazy down here. :lol:


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

What up, dawwwwg!


----------



## Bogey (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey Brad
You sure have a big grin in those pics - well deserved too!
Doen't matter how long it takes - just makes for more fun.
A nice fat fish - good on you!
After you guys left I ducked out for about an hour and a half - very windy and not a sign of tuna but managed a few good sweetlip - they kick up a stink for their size - and great eating to boot.








Cheers
Mark


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

You git the bone dawg....good boy.  What a week for you!  

For others infomation:
If you get dragged into the channel (or just crossing it on the way to the Blinker), you can call any ship that could be a threat on channel 12. You do not have to have the name of the ship. Simply address it as, say "large ship heading east towards the Blinker X 3, this is 'kayaker' in the shipping channel 1 mile east of Bray's Rock X 3." They will respond, and you can then give your position and the describe the inability to move (quickly). If they do not respond try 16, or alternatively call Mooloolaba Coastguard on 73, and they will talk to the ship.

Remember that these ships are travelling at 15 +knots, and cannot stop or change course quickly, so early comminication is vital (at the latest,when they are 2-3 kms away).


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Great stuff, Brad... a little hairy with the container ship, tho'. I bet your gut was squirming a trifle as it neared, eh?

Must have been a quiet sea if Crak (salty type) could have negotiated an easy landing... ie in your opinion, of course. ;-)

Jimbo


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

It's great to get that first for the season out of the way, Brad, so well done. Do you carry a bag of ice out with you and then bust it open when you store a fish in the hold, or do you have an ice maker aboard ;-) ?

Kev


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Congrats Brad,
You know someone's going to get a serious bout of (Dougalitis) reading of your catch ,hell i I think afew latte sippers may be heading your way soon to try the coffee on the Sunny Coast,I may put a bend in My custom Latte sipper stick


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

> In the end it took close to an hour to finally subdue this fish.


Good on you Indie, I have to agree with Salti though, I reefed one up on a 4-6kg cheap starlo special the other day, I find if you put the pain on early and get his head up they come up fast, I had that little rod almost bent back to the butt, it did pretty well. They could tow you all day those thing if you let them.
Well done.
Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Nice one Brad,congrats. Let em run and enjoy the fun for longer, i say. Geez you must have been hot in that suit. I am still in shirts and shorts on the yak here; it's chilli early but warms up quick when your paddling.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Woot! Nice one dawg!


----------



## Roo1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Fishing in those south westerlies at Caloundra, does add an extra element of excitement when you have prolonged fight. Photo never looks as impressive as being there. Brad v tuna at about the 45min mark.










fishing in the shipping channels is not a wise move but sometimes the fish just don't cooperate.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice LT Brad. They were scarce today. Big schools of GTs though. Hundreds in a school. Smashing bait on the surface, they hit everything I threw at them, Poppers, slugs, plastics.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow! What a catch!

Do those fish open their mouths much more than that? That's the first time I've noticed how small their mouths are in relation to the rest of their body. Probably explains whey they're busting up all the time and prefer the smaller lures, they obviously need to eat lots of little fish to sustain themselves.

I reckon I would have cut it off if I'd noticed a cargo ship bearing down on me though but that's just me.


----------



## IsoBar (Nov 24, 2011)

Great catch Brad!!

Well deserved


----------



## TouringTom (Mar 6, 2012)

Well done Indie, lovely catch.

Cheers

Tom


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

I hope you did the right thing with that cargo vessel. You couldn't possibly eat the whole thing. There is a reason for C&R you know.


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Top work, I would have been packing it with that ship comming soo close, even with changing course. Now to get one on the Tuna slayer.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

well done brad, youve got a big family to feed and will be needing to do a lot more trips
congrats


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Congrats on a fine Tuna Brad and also the previous G.T, Jealous as, on that one. :mrgreen: 
Unfortunately Family matters are stopping me so please go easy on me with your fish captures.  
cheers
Paul


----------



## bigalex (Mar 16, 2008)

Well done mate. Great to hear you got one.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Epic dog, epic.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

So this must have been you then....









My spies are very busy ;-)


----------

